# English language guidebook for California Exclusive LWB



## 109920 (Feb 14, 2008)

Does anybody have an English language version of the guidebook for the LWB California Exclusive?
Just bought one in Berlin but the book is all in German, and very technical at that. Help!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This company might be able to help:

http://www.dmiuk.com/comp_contact.php

They say they are speicalists in Westfalia California LWB Hightops....

G


----------



## 109920 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Grizzly. I found them really helpful before I went to Germany to buy the van, and was going to ring them tomorrow as well. But cheers anyway.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

I bet they'll run off a copy for you at no great cost.


----------



## 109766 (Feb 7, 2008)

*California Exclusive book in English*

DMUK emailed me a handbook - if you don't get a response (you probably will) - contact me and I'll try and send it on (nb large file)

We've had ours for nearly a year (and not used it anywhere near enough), but it is fab, comfy, everything fits in, and once we had some initial work done, runs well (touch wood)..the only scary part is filling the tank, but it seems to get good mileage. Did take me ages to work out how to open the water inlet though...


----------



## 109920 (Feb 14, 2008)

DMIUK would not send me a copy, so I would be really grateful if you could send the file, I know you said it is large. Never having done this before, can you reply with it as an attachment?!!
Cheers, Geoff
PS What was that about the water inlet? I can get a water supply to the wash sink, but not to the cooking sink. Is ther a simple answer to that?


----------



## 109766 (Feb 7, 2008)

*English handbook*

What's your email address? 
It's 7.4 MB file.

I've no idea about the water supply I'm afraid (I was struggling to undo the cap in order to fill the tank....)


----------



## 109766 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Handbook as attachment*

Just going to see if this works...
Seems the attachment is too big, sorry.


----------



## 109920 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Camperali
That's really helpful and in the true tradition of vannies looking after vannies! I relly need this guide as I do not know how to work some of the camping bits like the fridge and the central electronic board. Even compressing the file would not reduce it enough to send by email, I think. If you could save it to a floppy and put it in the post, I would gladly pay the cost and return the favour in some way. My address is 68 Peterborough Road, Southampton, SO14 6HX and name is Geoff Lindsay. We had a T25 for 8 years and a T25 for 7 years so we know loads of good tips, so anything I can do just give a shout.

Many thanks, Geoff


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

saints76 said:


> We had a T25 for 8 years and a T25 for 7 years....


That's just plain greedy, Geoff.


----------



## 109766 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Not yet posted*

Hi,
I've not forgotten, but it's been and going to be a busy week - may not get round to it until Easter Monday.


----------



## boswell (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: California Exclusive book in English*



CamperAli said:


> DMUK emailed me a handbook - if you don't get a response (you probably will) - contact me and I'll try and send it on (nb large file)


Hi

Could you please email me a copy of this manual for the Exclusive..........my mail box shold cope with the large file size.

Cheers

[email protected]


----------



## 113155 (Jun 9, 2008)

*English manual for VW Westfalia california exclusive*

Hi.
Help does anyone have one of these? We are struggling with the refrigerator and the heater control panel.


----------



## 109766 (Feb 7, 2008)

*California Coach book*

[marq=right] I have an english version of the california coach, which I understand is very similiar to the exclusive. I'm happy to share if it is helpful to you!


----------



## 113155 (Jun 9, 2008)

*english version of california coach*

I would really appreciate a copy of that book. Is it possible to e-mail it to me? Our e-mail system can handle 10 megs as I understand it. The address is [email protected]. I am thankful for any help we can receive.


----------



## 114218 (Jul 9, 2008)

Any chance I can have a piece of this action!? picking up my '95 exclusive in the next few weeks and could do with some tips!
thanks!


----------



## 118789 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: California Coach book*



CamperAli said:


> [marq=right] I have an english version of the california coach, which I understand is very similiar to the exclusive. I'm happy to share if it is helpful to you!


I am looking for an english version of california coach manual. I have german vesion only. Is it possible to get it by e-mail? My e-mail adress - [email protected]. Thanks. :wink:


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Done.

Happy Christmas!  


SD


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*mpg for VW California*

We are looking at other vans. What mpg would you
reckon to be getting from your vehicle?
Thanks,
Jacobite


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Jacobite,

Mine's an auto 2.5 TDi base vehicle. I get 38-40 mpg on a long run if I stick on or below an indicated 70 mph. Nearer 30 mpg around town. Manuals should get slightly better mpg, obviously.

Hope that helps.  


SD


----------



## 132018 (Mar 8, 2010)

*VW T4 California Exclusive user's guide*

Hi, I'm just buying an used VW T4 California Exclusive, I'm getting crazy searching for it and I found your blog. If You're able to send me the PDF file I'll be the happinest tourist for a long time 

Thanks a lot. Grijander

[email protected]


----------



## Tarantino (May 16, 2010)

*Westfalia California 1994 manual/instructions*

I know this is a long time ago, but if any of you are still there and could email me the manual that was mentioned here I would much appreciate, I just bought a Westfalia and instructions would be useful for a few things, they're only in German.... my email's [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## Tarantino (May 16, 2010)

*T4 1994 California Coach manual*

If anyone has an electronic version of the owners' manual for the T4 California Coach (1994 - I have a manual for later T4 but it's no use for certain things) I would be massively grateful. My email's [email protected]

I tried to attach the later manual (around 98 T4 or later or something I think) but it's too big, email anyone if you want it....


----------



## Duck10 (May 1, 2013)

*Westfalia exclusive instruction manual in English*

If anybody has a copy could they please send me a copy
[email protected]


----------

